# Illegal Drug Lab



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

The other day I was sitting in my house watching television, when suddenly I noticed an odor similar to burning wire insulation. I looked around and didn't see anything burning inside our compound, so I just assumed that someone was burning trash outside our compound. After a while the smell changed from the burning wire insulation smell, to a strong pungent chemical smell similar to peroxide. This lasted for about six hours before it finally ended early in the morning.

I don't know exactly what was going on, but I suspect that someone maybe be cooking shabu just on the other side of the wall to our compound. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and what was done about it. Also, today I have a sore throat, which I suspect was caused by the chemicals blowing into our house.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> The other day I was sitting in my house watching television, when suddenly I noticed an odor similar to burning wire insulation. I looked around and didn't see anything burning inside our compound, so I just assumed that someone was burning trash outside our compound. After a while the smell changed from the burning wire insulation smell, to a strong pungent chemical smell similar to peroxide. This lasted for about six hours before it finally ended early in the morning.
> 
> I don't know exactly what was going on, but I suspect that someone maybe be cooking shabu just on the other side of the wall to our compound. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and what was done about it. Also, today I have a sore throat, which I suspect was caused by the chemicals blowing into our house.


The first thing I would do about it is absolutely nothing, keep your head down and well out of it. Spilling the beans on something like that would certainly not be condusive to your health.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

You need to be careful about stuff like that. A meth lab is considered a hazmat site until it is professionally cleaned up. The chemicals can be pretty toxic, so you definitely don't want to be inhaling any of it.

I agree that reporting it may not be conducive to a long and happy life, but neither is breathing the fumes, or dealing with the potential of an explosion from what they are cooking.

Be careful.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Dope Lab*



Gary D said:


> The first thing I would do about it is absolutely nothing, keep your head down and well out of it. Spilling the beans on something like that would certainly not be condusive to your health.


I totally agree with you. Here in the Philippines if you look at a dope dealer or drug manufacturer or anyone that deals with illegal substances, there is a very good chance that they would shoot you for less than 5 pesos. Let the police do their jobs, if they are capable of doing it, and absolutely do not be a witness. If they ask you, you saw, heard or smelled nothing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JimnNila143 said:


> I totally agree with you. Here in the Philippines if you look at a dope dealer or drug manufacturer or anyone that deals with illegal substances, there is a very good chance that they would shoot you for less than 5 pesos. Let the police do their jobs, if they are capable of doing it, and absolutely do not be a witness. If they ask you, you saw, heard or smelled nothing.


Good advice. Another thought too-- it is wise to not report it to the police unless they do not know who reported it. Hence, perhaps have a Filipino report what you suspect to the police or local mayor--by phone.
You need to remember that here in the Philippines, often times the police are involved in the drug labs as well as sale and supply of illegal drugs. 
Dangerous to say the least. Do not get involved...


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I know that the police are pretty worthless here in our area, and I believe that the so called 
Barangay Captain is most likely involved in cooking this stuff also. Well, so far it hasn't happened again, but if it does I guess that I'll let one of my in-laws handle the problem. Hopefully they won't try to just ignore the problem, like they do so many other things. A few years back, one of my wife's relatives got in trouble with the Dept. of Health, because he was cleaning his dog kennels, and just letting the water run through a small hole at the bottom of the wall around his compound, and letting it run onto other people's property. I guess I'll see if I can get my sister-in-law to call Dept. of Health.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> The other day I was sitting in my house watching television, when suddenly I noticed an odor similar to burning wire insulation. I looked around and didn't see anything burning inside our compound, so I just assumed that someone was burning trash outside our compound. After a while the smell changed from the burning wire insulation smell, to a strong pungent chemical smell similar to peroxide. This lasted for about six hours before it finally ended early in the morning.
> 
> I don't know exactly what was going on, but I suspect that someone maybe be cooking shabu just on the other side of the wall to our compound. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and what was done about it. Also, today I have a sore throat, which I suspect was caused by the chemicals blowing into our house.


If you decide to report it, make an anonymous report to PDEA not PNP or NBI. Bear in mind that it may just ve neighbors burning trash that may have included plastic products. A not uncommon, even if unhealthy, practice.


----------

